# This one made me LOL



## Ian Murray (Aug 29, 2016)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

You gotta screenshot this stuff for when the ad eventually disappears...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

voodoo mojo.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

best part is, he even priced it *probably right...$150


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Honesty in advertising.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

the seller's other listing doesn't disappoint either:

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1576232665


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

“Allegedly killed my father”. Wow!


----------

